# Brightline vs Matthew



## norfolkwesternhenry (Oct 20, 2016)

Did construction of AAF get delayed or pushed back because of hurricane Matthew? Was there any notable damage to the track/trains/stations?


----------



## jis (Oct 21, 2016)

No and No.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Nov 6, 2016)

thats good


----------

